# Just 2 Questions



## Zmokaz (Jan 22, 2012)

1) *Did you study photography?*
- it's been ages since my last post and I'm a bit hesitant to share again because I always get intimidated every time I see the PRO or almost PRO shots being uploaded by other members. 

2) *Bought myself a Nikon D5100 (w/ 18-55mm kit lens) , is this enough to mimic your GREAT captures?*
- I once posted here pics taken from my Canon P&S and damn it looked awful and I felt it totally disrespected the site. No post ever since then. 

My apologies for making myself a total fool for these silly questions, I just need to ask. I am not a photographer. Thank you!


----------



## jools (Jan 22, 2012)

I just took a look at your pictures ,,,,,,,,, such devastation!!!!

Don't worry about your camera skills ,,,,,,, this is a forum about showing dereliction and neglect,,, not about showing quality photography. 

We all like to show off our good pictures ,,,,,,,, but,,,,

Question; How many people here have shown pics of volcano damage????

Answer; One

I'm looking forward to seeing more pics from your unique perspective


I didn't have any photographic education ,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## lost (Jan 22, 2012)

Most of us are self taught, and use pretty basic equipment. 
I look forward to seeing your photos.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 22, 2012)

Were all just here to document derelict / abandoned places, which are inherently photographic. Some people use cameraphones, some spend hours setting up and lighting a shot, most of us fall in the middle. 
But no, I've never done any photo courses either.


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2012)

Some people here are exceptionally good at photography and have £2000+ pro equipment, some people here use their iphones. It's not about amazing photographs, it's about documenting buildings. So long as the photographs are in focus and reasonably well lit it's all good. 

Don't stress, all contributions are welcome.


----------



## maximus (Jan 22, 2012)

Awwww Zmokaz mate,you made me feel sad for you.

You dont have to be David Bailey,all yo need is a good eye and something that takes pics!!!

I've only ever done one thread and I took pics with a sony ericcsson camera phone!!! They turned out ok,I dont own any kind of camera but I dearly love other peeps work,this forum doesn't care what you use as long as it captures that special place.

Don't beat yourself up about it,whatever you take pics with I'm sure they will get a possitive reaction....we are all lovely here


----------



## Ratters (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm into photography anyway. Have been since the pre-digital days but that doesn't make my reports [or anyone else with a similar background as me] better than anyone elses.

It's about seeing, experiencing & sharing these places - If that's done with a £2000 camera, a £400 camera or a camera phone it doesn't matter IMO 

The only thing I'd add to your gear is a DECENT tripod - Look forward to seeing your future reports


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2012)

Zmokaz you worry too much. Just get stuck in, you'll be fine.


----------



## John_D (Jan 22, 2012)

I'll echo what every one else has said, you don't need an expensive camera to get reasonable results, my pics on here have been taken with one of these http://www.olympus.co.uk/consumer/208_C-760_UltraZoom.htm which cost me about £30 on ebay. Go for it and post away


----------



## Zmokaz (Jan 22, 2012)

@ALL

You sirs are very NICE! Thank you for the friendly advices. I'll post something soon!


----------



## maximus (Jan 22, 2012)

Zmokaz said:


> @ALL
> 
> You sirs are very NICE! Thank you for the friendly advices. I'll post something soon!



:shocked: I'm a lady not a sir!!:yes:


----------



## professor frink (Jan 22, 2012)

What makes a good photo is the subject matter not necessarily the camera. 

A derelict shed looks crap whatever kit you have, and likewise somewhere epic looks awesome with a budget camera.

Most of us are just amateur photographers, and learn by our mistakes


----------



## urban phantom (Jan 22, 2012)

I wouldnt worrie mate i only used a compact camera untill i got a new one this cristmas then it wosnt an SLR to exspensive for me i use a bridge camera its plenty for me to get head round i like the exploring more than the photogphy side please dont be put off no one here will slate you this is friendly forum


----------



## PaulPowers (Jan 22, 2012)

I wouldn't worry about the pics, the main thing is getting out there


----------



## smiler (Jan 22, 2012)

We do have some gifted photographers on this forum, the majority of us shoot loads and choose a few for our reports, getting out there and nosing around that’s what gives us the thrill, modern technology makes it possible to share our common interest, for me the quality of the pics is not overly important, a few lines explaining what it is I am looking at helps, if someone takes the time and effort to post them, I’ll take the time to look. Good Luck.


----------



## kevsy21 (Jan 22, 2012)

As long as pics are not really blur,dont worry,its all about getting out and seeing the places.


----------



## TeeJF (Jan 22, 2012)

We took most of our pix to date with handy snappys, not a posh camera. We have just bought a good one and although the pix are a bit better they're not several hundred pounds better!

Make sure they are in focus and try to keep verticals vertical and horizontals horizontal. And don't let things appear to grow out of other things! Beyond that it's just a question of looking for interesting angles and only thinking out of the box will let that happen, and even then not straight away! Persevere and you'll soon start to get gratifying results.

Good luck.


----------



## krela (Jan 22, 2012)

I've just spent £1000+ on new equipment. Only time will tell whether I'm worth it... 

Shifting from Nikon to Canon is quite a change, the two are surprisingly different in their characteristics.


----------



## tattooed (Jan 23, 2012)

*Get stuck in!*

I'm a selft taught photographer just like most people I know  Don't worry for one minute about your skills and what camera you have........... Get stuck in and enjoy yourself


----------



## Em_Ux (Jan 23, 2012)

Ah you shouldn't worry. 

Feel free to post reports


----------



## mookster (Jan 23, 2012)

The other thing is, don't feel you have to try and mimic anybody, take the photos you want how you want.


----------



## Ramsgatonian (Jan 23, 2012)

I am studying A-Level photography - but it hasn't affected my urbex photography at all yet! As far as my UE photography is concerned, I am completely self-taught (especially with techniques such as light-painting). 

Don't worry about your photography too much - take a look through my older reports, and you will see they are nothing special. But I like to think I am gradually improving.


----------



## urbex13 (Jan 23, 2012)

Completely self taught and I've come on leaps and bounds in the last few months. Honestly if you just go out and put some practice in you can pick it up very quick  I have a DSLR now but it is more than possible to take brilliant photos on a compact or even with a phone.


----------



## Rolleiman (Jan 23, 2012)

*Don't worry*


I remember a staff photographer on a now defunct magazine called Picture Post who for four editions used a Kodak box camera, with very acceptable results....Do NOT be blinded with fancy gear..go out and take YOUR pix and good luck..AP


----------



## billyaldred (Jan 23, 2012)

Just had a look at you photos of the volcano and the devastation it caused, dont worry your photos are fine, iv just got myself a nikon d5100 with the 18-55mm lens for christmas and have been out to places and taken some good photos, I have not done any photography courses, I have had a few tips from a profesional photographer I know.


----------



## Zmokaz (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi all!

I went to visit a site (historical/tour) yesterday and was about to post some pics of it then (bam!) I read the '_guide to posting location report_'... 

Should I bother posting them? I don't want them drained down *the pit*. 

Sample shots:




DSC_3003 by Zmokaz, on Flickr




DSC_3018 by Zmokaz, on Flickr




DSC_2964 by Zmokaz, on Flickr


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2012)

You've omitted the important bit, i.e. what it actually is.


----------



## Zmokaz (Jan 28, 2012)

krela said:


> You've omitted the important bit, i.e. what it actually is.



I just wanted to show you this, sir. Am I allowed to post pics of this ruined _tour/historical_ place and in what forum? Thanks! 

www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Santiago


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2012)

Zmokaz said:


> I just wanted to show you this, sir. Am I allowed to post pics of this ruined _tour/historical_ place and in what forum? Thanks!
> 
> www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Santiago



As I just said, I don't know. That depends on what it actually is...


----------



## possessed (Jan 28, 2012)

professor frink said:


> What makes a good photo is the subject matter not necessarily the camera.
> A derelict shed looks crap whatever kit you have, and likewise somewhere epic looks awesome with a budget camera.
> QUOTE]
> Indeed so, and that's one of my reasons for loving urbex.


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2012)

krela said:


> As I just said, I don't know. That depends on what it actually is...



Ignore me, I completely missed the wikipedia link lol. *goes to look*


----------



## krela (Jan 28, 2012)

Zmokaz said:


> I just wanted to show you this, sir. Am I allowed to post pics of this ruined _tour/historical_ place and in what forum? Thanks!
> 
> www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fort_Santiago



Coo, I went there in the mid 90s. Yes sure post it up in the overseas sites forum.


----------



## Zmokaz (Jan 28, 2012)

krela said:


> Coo, I went there in the mid 90s. Yes sure post it up in the overseas sites forum.



Big thanks! 

And you've been to my country?! Nice!


----------



## M A Capelsion (Feb 7, 2012)

the only lesson required in my photography academy: if you see something that looks worth recording, Point and Shoot! the rest comes with practise. I personally have never attended a photography lesson in my life xD


----------



## Zmokaz (Feb 13, 2012)

^Same here, never attended any formal photography class. The reason why my shots looked awful, but at least I've improved *a bit *compared to my first thread here. So shameful in comparison to my recent shares.


----------



## rossd001 (Feb 14, 2012)

M A Capelsion said:


> the only lesson required in my photography academy: if you see something that looks worth recording, Point and Shoot! the rest comes with practise. I personally have never attended a photography lesson in my life xD



You really cant get better advice than this!!!.... I have done many courses in photography and work as a Motorsport Photographer you find most of the time all you do is sit in a group and talk about photos that you had taken outside of the group anyway... 

As for skill and technique it all about taking photos that excite you as the photographer.. Dont be afraid to take lots and lots of photos. You can always edit a lot of photos down you cant increase the amount if you dont take enough!!!!


----------



## krela (Feb 14, 2012)

As a rough idea, I usually post online about 10% of the photos I actually take, if that. I would imagine it's the same for pretty much everyone, including pros.


----------



## TeeJF (Feb 15, 2012)

We have only just got a "decent" camera ourselves, most of what we have taken previously has been with handy snappies, and Tonto still does. It's rather humbling to admit that quite often her quick pix are better than the ones I shoot on the Canon! And no, we're not trained photographers either, just enthusiastic amateurs.

Get those pix up buddy!


----------



## Zmokaz (Feb 15, 2012)

*@All*

Thanks a lot! Your comments pushed me enough to show more of my recent explores. And now I feel like, yeah I belong to this site!

But prior to that, just to let you know. I was really thinking 'they did not like what they're seeing, my threads got a hundred plus views but only a few commented/thanked on it, where did I go wrong?!' That's how I have felt. =)


----------



## krela (Feb 15, 2012)

You may find that overseas sites do get less attention in general as they're harder for people to relate to, if that makes sense? Particularly ones that don't relate to any part of their lives (unlike cold war, nuclear etc which a lot of people grew up with). I doubt many people know much about the history of the Philippines. 

That doesn't make them any less valid or interesting though!


----------



## Zmokaz (Feb 15, 2012)

@Krela

Good point. I was just too narrow then to think that this site is just all about pure building dereliction and abandonment. My bad. =)


----------

